# Chinch Bug Help



## fcwest14 (Aug 21, 2019)

New member and thanks for having me! I seem to get these guys coming back every year and had put down some grubex in middle to late summer to try to control, but doesn't seem to work. Just found Ortho Bug B Gone that seems to be a preventative to put down in spring and mid summer to prevent against these and other bugs. Any thoughts on this product or other ways to prevent them from coming back, as they completely kill the lawn and roots where they appear at (and spread to both my front and back yard). Thanks!


----------



## fcwest14 (Aug 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

county extension websites often have good info on what works in your area, especially regarding timing


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much Grubex did you use? Grub ex does need to be applied early for it to work into the soil.

For 30ksqfg, I think Grubex will be cost prohibited. I think you should use imidacloprid instead to save $$. Grubex ai is sold as acelepryn.

Control of chinch bug is all in the timing of the preventive product. Like ktgrok said, your local county extension might have a more targeted timing based on the local cycle.


----------

